# Servings sizes and Growth



## GermanNubie (Mar 29, 2014)

So, I currently have a 15 week old German Shepherd and Labrador Retriever mix. From what I can tell she seems to take after the Shepherd in many ways. I'll post a picture of her shortly. Her ears are typically erect when we're out on walks and for the past few days one has been up consistently while the other flops around.

Here's my question: I was feeding her 2 cups per day of Natural Balance LID according to my vet's suggestion. She seems underweight though. I weighed her a week ago and she sat at 19.8 lbs. Today, I went on Natural Balance's website and they recommend 2 cups per serving three times a day! Since I was feeding her so little will this adversely affect her growth? :/ Thanks for any help!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

A dog that size should only be eating roughly 2-3 cups per day depending on the food. If a food requires you to feed 6 cups a day to an 18lb puppy it's a crap food full of fillers. 

Can't tell anything about her size from front view head shots - try a shot straight down over her back so we can see her rib and waist outline.

More likely than not she's fine. Puppies are skinny. Shepherd puppies are skinny. And for a breed prone to joint issues (or TWO breeds mixed prone to joint issues) it is always way healthier to be a tad underweight than a tad overweight.

Recent article in a veterinary journal pointed out statistically how lean labradors lived much longer vs. overweight labradors - YEARS longer on average.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

So I pulled up on their website, just a random LID I chose, it says a puppy 10-20lbs should be getting 2 cups to 3 cups a day. Total. I see where you're seeing the three times a day part, but it doesnt mean feed that amount three times a day. It means break up that amount into 3 smaller feedings

L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Sweet Potato and Venison Dry Dog Formula - Natural Balance Pet Foods


----------



## GermanNubie (Mar 29, 2014)

Anubis_Star said:


> So I pulled up on their website, just a random LID I chose, it says a puppy 10-20lbs should be getting 2 cups to 3 cups a day. Total. I see where you're seeing the three times a day part, but it doesnt mean feed that amount three times a day. It means break up that amount into 3 smaller feedings
> 
> L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Sweet Potato and Venison Dry Dog Formula - Natural Balance Pet Foods


Thanks Anubis,

That makes sense. It is a bit confusing and I've heard advise for increasing her intake. I'll go ahead and check in with my vet, but 2-3 cups sounds fine to me. I just want to make sure she's not too skinny or that I limit her growth potential. I ran with my other labrador a lot when she was still a pup and recently learned that vets recommend you only sprint until 18 months to avoid joint problems.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

GermanNubie said:


> Thanks Anubis,
> 
> That makes sense. It is a bit confusing and I've heard advise for increasing her intake. I'll go ahead and check in with my vet, but 2-3 cups sounds fine to me. I just want to make sure she's not too skinny or that I limit her growth potential. I ran with my other labrador a lot when she was still a pup and recently learned that vets recommend you only sprint until 18 months to avoid joint problems.


Yes it's bad to run with a puppy, especially on a hard surface. You want to avoid a lot of over-exercising to avoid stress on growing bones and joints. When Berlin was a pup we swam a lot. It's great low-impact exercise


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

As well I remember one of my vets telling me once, it's much healthier for a puppy to be slightly underweight vs. slightly overweight


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you sure your pup is a mix? 

Looks like a black GSD to me!


----------



## GermanNubie (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind Anubis. I want to keep her slim. I actually got her to be my running partner. So, once she's able to well have some fun. In the meantime were mostly walking and she wrestles with our chihuahua.

Maggie, I'm pretty sure she's mixed. I got her from a family off of Craigslist and they told me she the father was a lab. I saw her mother that was full Shepherd. I like that she took on so much of the shepherd because that's what I wanted for a long time.


----------



## GermanNubie (Mar 29, 2014)

*Bella*



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Are you sure your pup is a mix?
> 
> Looks like a black GSD to me!


Here's a current pic!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That pup is just a gorgeous as my new gsd pup!


----------

